# July Photo Contest



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping this up so it doesn't get lost.

I'm just filling in for tobysmommy while she's experiencing computer problems.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping up.........we have no submissions yet!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll see if I can get something later this week...

We are proud "these colors don't run" Americans, but there's absolutely nothing Red White and Blue in our home.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Zoey. Is this what you mean by attached to post? Sorry- new at this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I already think that first entry should be the winner. But here is Princess Erin in her red,white and blue !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up, I think we have alot of patriotic pups on this forum. Lets see some pictures


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Augie the Patriotic Pup.*

Happy July! :rockon:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is Cookie wearing her patriotic Patriots bandana.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Might as well add a Canadian to the contest!

Sawyer on Canada Day last year.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is my Midas in his Fourth of July best. My kiddos decided to dress him for a parade!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's mine for this month.... 










Outtakes (just for fun)

#1 








#2 










#3









Lols<:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a couple of more days left to send in your submissions for the July photo contest.

Keep them coming.


----------

